# Looking for a cage...any reviews on this one?



## TripMomma (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi! We just got 4 baby boys...I need to get them into something that will be comfortable but not overly huge, they will get at least an hour out per day. Quality Cage Co (if anyone here has heard of them) is right by us, so I could go get one of their cages. They have one that is 33"Hx24"Wx18"D for $130. I have been looking around on line too...I would like to stay under $130. Anyone have this cage http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=22169046&lmdn=Pet+Type&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No it is currently on sale for $100. I am open to other suggestions as well. Thanks!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's hard to find a cage suitable for four adults rats in that price range unless you're willing to look online for used cages. However, the Kaytee cage is big enough and has the right bar spacing. The crude dimensions of the other cage look big enough but I'd check on the bar spacing just to be sure.
The only thing that worries me about the Kaytee cage is that the bottom is plastic and they might be able to chew through it and the levels are plastic--plastic levels get dirty very easily. Otherwise it looks like a perfectly good cage.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I would look on craigslist or maybe even ebay for a large guinea pig/rabbit cage and cover it with 1/2 inch hardware cloth. I've seen used ones in good condition that would give 4 boys plenty of room typically between $40 up to maybe even $90. you should only have to pay around $15 to $40 for hardware cloth.

Other then that, the kaytee cage is fine. It's basically the same as the Super Pet's my first home for exotics but a different color and with some funky ramps (I would remove the ramps).

If you don't mind investing a bit more since you'll probably need to get hardware cloth for this cage, this might also be a good cage I found on Amazon (http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Fir...UTF8&qid=1374016885&sr=8-59&keywords=Rat+cage). it's 18x40x32 so is good for up to 6 rats, but not sure if that's in a good range for you in terms of size. once again from what I know, it has 1 inch bar spacing.

The regular Super Pet my first home for exotics is on sale for I believe $105 on there. (http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Fir...=UTF8&qid=1374017103&sr=8-6&keywords=Rat+cage). Once again same size as the cage you linked to ("basically" the same "company" since Super pet and Kaytee are business partners) but in a different style.


----------



## TripMomma (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks! How long until the 1" bar space is no longer a concern? Like will my boys be big enough to not get out by 4 or 6 moths or..?


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey, I was told by the lady I got my ratties from that if you look on craigslist for an entertainment center, you can use chicken wire on the front and back and it makes a pretty cool rat cage and they're cheap for the most part I've found a few free ones on craigslist 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katrinket (Jun 15, 2013)

I looked into quality cage co a little bit, and it looked like they are well regarded on the forum. If you get one, make sure it's powder coated. Can you keep them in something less than perfect for a while longer, and stalk Craigslist? I did, and for my trouble landed a critter nation single for $40 complete with rat, bringing my total to 3 girls. Love it. So easy to clean. Can hold 5 rats. Helps if rats are litter trained though, as conventional litter wouldn't stay inside. I'm just using towels plus litter box right now, planning to upgrade to zilla liners next. Found what I have discounted on amazon, with free ship. http://www.amazon.com/Critter-Natio...d=1374025298&sr=8-3&keywords=Critter+nationIf you get it and hate it, you can always get most of what you paid for it on CL... Also watch for ferret nation cages. Same as critter nation, but the wire goes vertically. Not as good for rats to climb on, but may be found more cheaply. Good luck!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

TripMomma said:


> Thanks! How long until the 1" bar space is no longer a concern? Like will my boys be big enough to not get out by 4 or 6 moths or..?


Depends on your boys. Most of my boys by that age have been big enough to not get through 1" spacing.


----------



## TripMomma (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Katrinket, great idea...I may just bide my time with something a little smaller and stalk CL like mad


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I can't recommend Martin's enough.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I think if you're about to drop $100 on a cage, get something better. I'm not a big fan of those types of cages. They feel cramped & small to me! I know that (if you're willing to go big) the Feisty Ferret cage I just got is only about $20-30 more on Amazon, and is huge and sturdy and awesome. Also, like others are saying, Craigslist is your best friend for cages. Bird/chinchilla/sugar glider cages crop up constantly on mine and you can always find an awesome deal! 

The 1" bar spacing should not be a problem after about 3 months old for boys. My boys are only about 7-8 weeks old and can easily slip through, but they are growing so fast I'm assuming they will be in the big cage within a week or two. Or, you can go to a Tractor Supply store and get chicken wire to put on the outside of a cage with large bar spacing. Cheap & easy!


----------



## TripMomma (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks guys! I just scored a FN cage (I think it is a double too) for $40 from a local rat owner...love the rat community already, y'all are a good bunch! The boys should be in their new accommodations this weekend!


----------



## TheZoo (Jun 20, 2013)

Its not a bad cage it may be a tiny bit cramped for 4 3 is more comfortable but it is an ok cage i like it and would recomend it


----------



## TripMomma (Jul 14, 2013)

Hmm...I put the ferret nation (double) cage specs into the ratty cage calculator and it said 16 rats could fit in there, I was hoping it would be quite comfy for just 4.


----------



## TripMomma (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh, maybe you meant the original cage I asked about in the first post...and didn't see that I got my hands on a FN double for $40


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

A double FN can hold up to 12 (though for my DCN I wouldn't put more then 8 or 10). you must of entered in the height with the stand. The actual cage is only 4 feet tall.

Anyways, you got a double for $40? Nice Job  only thing I ever came close to that was a triple Ferret Nation for around $120. Wasn't able to get it though. Who ever got it got a pretty good deal too since it was in really nice condition.


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

I just got a double critter nation for $90 on craigslist!!! It came w water bottles, fleece liners, litter box, an igloo and all kinds of things. I say just wait out your time and get a good used cage! that's what I did and my 3 boys love it!! So much room and so much to do!! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TripMomma (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah, I must have put it in the calculator wrong. I'm glad it will be ample for my boys. 4 will be it for us LOL, I was only supposed to leave the breeders with 2...if I even mention another rat my hubby may stroke out LOL. Yeah I'm getting an awesome deal, hopefully it all goes through, should get it Saturday...fingers crossed


----------

